# Trading Places International



## Carlsbadguy (Mar 17, 2007)

Jsut found out the  management company at one of my timeshares is changing to Trading Places.  I was wondering if anyone has used this company for trading their weeks and how it has worked out.


----------



## lawren2 (Mar 17, 2007)

One of my resorts is managed by TPI. I have just started using them. So far I find them to be a refreshing change from the likes of RCI.

We have a representative over at Timeshare Forums who answers our questions posted in the "Ask Trading Places" Forum. You can find that here:
http://www.timeshareforums.com/forums/ask-trading-places/

We recently held a live chat with her and have kept that chat in our archive for reference.


----------



## barndweller (Mar 17, 2007)

Howard
I think they do a great job of management. There staff is customer service oriented & our resort has made some real improvements since we hired them. Trading with their exchange branch is easy & straightforward. I haven't used their travel services yet but I have made an exchange (for Hawaii) & booked bonus time at my resort (Desert Breezes), all very easy to do. Check out their website. If your resort decides to join the Premier Access family, you will be even happier.


----------

